# Colorado Big Trout Destinations



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Each summer and winter I go to Colorado. In the winter it is to ski but I think I will start fishing as well. In the summer it is to fish and climb 14ers.

I have researched a little bit and come up with some destinations I want to go to in order to pursue big trout by fly fishing. They are below.


Cheeseman Canyon of the S Platte River (Above Cheeseman Lake)
Dream Stream Section of the S Platte River (Between Spinney and 11 Mile Reservoirs)
Black Canyon of the Gunnison River Near Gunnison Colorado
 Animas River in Colorado
Blue River near Silverthorne Colorado (Tailwater of Dillon Reservoir)
Frying Pan River Colorado Near Meredith Colorado (Tailwater fishery of Ruedi Reservoir)

If you were going for big trout, which would be your priority destinations and what time of year would you go. Where have you caught some of your trout. Pictures help.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Try the Taylor river outside of Gunnison if your over that way. I had great luck there in Mid may on emergers at the end of the swing they would nail them.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*The Pan*

Frying Pan.

Every year I spent a week camped by myself on the Pan ABOVE the Reudi. Below the reservoir gets a lot of pressure. Never once while fishing above it did I ever come across another angler. There is a great place to camp - Chapman Campground - that is on the water.

Most of the Pan up there is pocket water so you have to work a little harder, but there are still a lot of large fish up there. I've seen some fish up there that were downright scary they were so big. If you get a good topo map in Basalt you can see the various places you can park and walk in. I recommend a pair of studded wading boots.

If you're up there in August, fish small stone fly stimulators (orange or olive, size 18) with a dropper under it. I always preferred a short (8') stick and #4 line.

If you want a change of pace while up there, a good topo map will also show you all of the countless high country streams you can access from the forest service roads. Many are full of Brookies and are alot of fun. They're not much wider than a car lane and great with a 3 weight.

I fished all over Colorado and the Pan is always my first choice. I hate fishing around crowds so above the Pan was always my destination. Go check it out.

Good luck.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

May I suggest you stay in Buena Vista, Co. at Liar's Lodge B & B which is on the Arkansas R. (it flows directly below your bedroom window). Great facility, wonderful hosts, tremendous food, and within one hour's drive to Spinney Mtn. Res and the Dream Stream on the S. Platte, all points on the Arkansas, Taylor Reservoir thru Cottonwood Pass, Taylor R. and Gunnison R., and right in the middle of about 6-8 14er's. You can't beat it. The Frying Pan and the Blue are just a little farther to the north, but a beautiful drive. ArkAnglers in BV and Salida have excellent guides to help you.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I second the Taylor River. There is a public section that runs for only a half mile or so below Taylor Reservoir, but there are some HUGE trout in there. I think the state record of about 30 pounds (rainbow) was taken there. It is pretty heavily fished and you usually need a super stealth approach with fine leaders and tiny midges. However, sometimes they'll come up on top for a green drake or other dry.

The Taylor has other public sections further downstream, but it can be tough access and wading in spots. In the summer, there's a large "rubber hatch" (rafts) to contend with.

If you're going to fish the public sections of the Taylor, you might also spend a few bucks one day for a guide with access to the Gandy Ranch. This is right below the upper public water and is rumored to have many 20+" trout. I haven't fished it myself, but have heard many reliable reports.

In the same general area (Gunnison), I recommend doing a float trip in the Black Canyon of the Gunnison in mid May when they have a huge salmonfly hatch. The big rainbows lose all sense of self control, and it's a beautiful trip. There are several outfitters who do 3-day trips down this incredible canyon.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Used to do really well on the Wasson Ranch section of the Rio Grande near Creede. It has gotten to expensive for me lately. 

A float trip during the salmon fly hatch can yield multiple fish over 20" and I have seen and hooked several that wouldn't come close to fitting in a 20" landing net.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Will second the upper Rio Grande. I have owned a cabin up there for the last 59 years, and watched that river change a lot. In the old days, 50's, it was a naturaly brown trout river. With all of the artificial stockin in the 60's and 70's it moved to an artificial rainbow river. Stocking has stopped, and it has returned to a natural brown trout river.

The stone fly hatch in late June and early July is phenomenal with some beautiful fish. By the way did I tell you it's one of the most beautiful places on the planet??

THE "WISH I WERE THERE RIGHT NOW" JAMMER


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

While doing some searches and researching big trout destinations, I came across some impressive videos on youtube that you all might be interested in watching.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=03C2E641104B82AB

This might factor into my decisions. LOL

One thing is I don't really like crowds and would prefer to hike into the spot in as rugged terrain as I can find to limit the people. Remote is always a plus since big fish get big by not being caught and kept and lower pressure means they are easier to catch.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Again, if you want remote think about the Frying Pan ABOVE the Reudi. This is near Meredith. If you like to camp stay at Champan. You can pitch your tent within 10 of the Pan if you'd like. I have spent more days up there than I can count and am glad to give you some more specific info if you'd like. I'm not kidding when I say that I never came across another angler up there while I was fishing. 

There aren't a lot of guides that fish up there because the "lower" Pan runs through Basalt and they have no need to go that far. You also don't have the problem of "private" water like you do on the lower Pan.


----------



## Saltyfly (Dec 13, 2008)

I fished the Blue River in Silverthorne for a week in early September. I caught 30-50 rainbows and browns a day, but none were over 17". I did better a little further west on the Colorado. Caught browns up to 21". Not very many bites though.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.mountainspirit.com/

some of the best trout fishing in the lower 48


----------



## fish2udrop (Jan 13, 2009)

Nathan....What 14ers have you climbed so far?

fish2udrop


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

I have climbed Grays, Torreys, Bierstat, Quandry, Evans, lincoln, Cameron, Democrat, Bross.

I am hoping to climb all the San Juans this summer. I am hoping to get them all done within the next 3-5 years.


----------



## fish2udrop (Jan 13, 2009)

*Colorado Climbs*

Nathan....What 14ers have you climbed so far?

fish2udrop


----------



## fish2udrop (Jan 13, 2009)

We have climbed many of the same peaks. We usually hit a couple in July as well as some streams.
Sorry for the double post...I am new to sight and didn't catch the second page of the thread.

fish2udrop


----------

